# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا

## احمد ابوالعينين

*لقداوجد الله الانسان على ظهر الارض لغاية عظمى الا وهى استخلافه فيها واستعماره لها ( هو انشاكم من الارض واستعمركم فيها ) ووهب له كل مايعينه على القيام بهذه المهمة على اكمل وجه واتمه فسخر له كل مافى الكون ( سخر لكم ) (انشأ لكم ) ( ذرأ لكم ) ( خلق لكم )وغيرها لكثير والكثير من الايات الدالة على تسخير الله الكون للانسان ثم انزل الله للانسان قوانين تحكم علاقته بكل من حوله فى هيئة دستور ربانى وشريعة الهيةيبعث الله بها الرسل منذرين ومبشرين* 
*ومن جملة هذه الشرائع القوانين التى تحكم العلاقات الاجتماعية بين بنى البشروالتى تقوم على تحقيق مصالح البشر ودرء مفاسدهم فالشرائع السماوية تهدف اول ماتهدف الى الارتقاء بالانسان عن طريق توعيته وتربيته على معرفة ما له من حقوق وما عليه من واجبات* 

*ومن الحقوق الاساسية الربانية لتنظيم علاقة البشر بعضه بعضا هى ( المساواة بين البشر فى الجنس واللون واللغة ... )*
*(يا ايها الناس انا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو ان اكرمكم ند الله اتقاكم )*
*( .... لا فرق بين عربى واعجمى ولا ابيض واسود الا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح )*
*وهذا القانون الالهى لم يسن فى اى ميثاق من مواثيق حقوق الانسان كما سنه التشريع الالهى* 
*بل لم تشهد البشرية تجسيدا واقعيا لهذا القانون كماطبقه المسلمون الاوائل الذين عرفو حدود الله فوقفو عندها وما قصة ابن الاكرمين منا ببعيد* 

*عندما تسلم عمر خلافة المسلمين و*
_ولى عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه على مصر_ 

_في يوم من الايام أتى مصري قبطي الى عمر رضي الله عنه_ 

_يشتكي يقول:_

_انا مظلوم يا أمير المؤمنين_ 

_قال له وماهي مظلمتك...؟؟؟_

_قال سابقت محمد بن عمرو بن العاص والي مصر_ 

_فسبقته بـــ فرسي_ 

_فنزل علي أمام الناس فضربني وقال لي تسبقني وانا_ 

_ابن الاكرمين_ 

_فقال عمر رضي الله عنه_ 

_علي بالدرة_ 

_فذهب الى محمد ابن عمروا فمسكه وضربه ضربا امام ابيه_ 

_وذهب الى ابيه عمرو بن العاص فلمس صلعته وقال قولته الخالدة التى سطرهاالتاريخ بمداد من نور_ 
*( متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا )*

----------


## أم خطاب

وينك أبن الخطاب وينك وينك صلاح الدين

ضاع كل شي 

هكذا أصبحنا أمة قبلت بالذل وأصبحت تحسب مــــــــــال 

الى متى ننتظر من يعيد ماضينا التليد نكتب تاريخ للأمة ونذكر ماضينا بحسرة وندامة 

وهكذا قال العرب ولا كل من شد السرج خيالة 
شكرا للموضوع

----------

